# Brake peddle return spring



## ssj7kids (Sep 14, 2008)

The return spring on my brake peddle broke.... 
How do I replace it?
Where do I find a replacement?
Are there certain years that are or are not interchangeable? 
Mine is a 72 super beetle.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Brake peddle return spring (ssj7kids)*

What brake pedal return spring are you talking about? The only one I know of, is inside the master cylinder.
If your brake pedal is not returning, you probably have one of the following problems:
1. The brake master cylinder is corroded and seized. Replacement is the easiest answer. Some beetles have an adjustable pushrod to the master cylinder.
2. Your pedal pivot point is dirty or corroded. Remove and take apart the brake and clutch pedal assembly. Clean and lubricate the assembly. Reassemble and install.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Brake peddle return spring (ssj7kids)*

Perhaps a VW beetle specialty supplier has something like airhead or somebody else. http://www.airheadparts.com
I googled VW beetle brake return spring and found this!
https://www2.cip1.com/ProductD...1-163
http://www.bugcity.com/cgi-bin...21163
Does it look like these?


_Modified by randyvr6 at 1:39 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Brake peddle return spring (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_
I googled VW beetle brake return spring and found this!
https://www2.cip1.com/ProductD...1-163
http://www.bugcity.com/cgi-bin...21163
Does it look like these?

_Modified by randyvr6 at 1:39 PM 10-17-2008_

Oops, my bad. I forgot about that spring. I was thinking of something totally different.
I still stand behind my recommendation, however. If the brake pedal is not returning, I would suspect either the master cylinder, or the pedal cluster. Both are prone to corrosion problems.
If the problem is simply you wish to replace a broken spring (no sticking pedal), remove the pedal cluster (it unbolts) and replace the spring. Again, corrosion is likely, so use some liquid wrench (or equivalent) on the bolts.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 9:20 PM 10-18-2008_


----------

